

Death Becomes Him - philk
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/print/201003/dignitas-assisted-suicide

======
RiderOfGiraffes
While I agree that this is an issue that is worthy of reasoned and careful
debate, and is a difficult subject, I don't like to see these sorts of things
here on Hacker News. The discussions never manage to satisfy my intellectual
curiosity (even though the issues are of direct personal relevance), and
certainly aren't relevant to programming or startups (except in the most
tortured or peripheral manner).

